# New plants - and I need some help with one of them



## Bolero (Apr 19, 2007)

Because I'm hopeless at growing these I decided to buy even more despite a few recent losses, they arrived today and I repotted them. I must admit that one or two aren't in great condition but I think I can save those. Bought from an orchid Nursery that is closing down next month.......

Paph Micranthum 'Red 'n' Gold' x Fumi's Gold
Paph Magic Lantern 'Hsiao' x hangianum
Paph armeniacum x hangianum
Paph Fanaticum x vietnamense 'Hsiao'
Paph rothschildianum 'Flora' x hangianum 'Hsiao'
Paph venustum alba x venustum 'Flat Petals' 
Paph esquirolei 'W.O.C. x self

And to top things off I bought........

Masd Falcon Sunrise x Masd (Enchantment x Baby Doll)

Anyone know how I should grow the roth hybrid???

Thanks


----------



## L I Jane (Apr 20, 2007)

I'm very envious of that haul!


----------



## littlefrog (Apr 20, 2007)

Bolero said:


> Anyone know how I should grow the roth hybrid???
> 
> Thanks



Oh, pretty much like the rest of them... It might like a bit more light, more like a phrag or phal.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 20, 2007)

Sounds like some great plants. Please post some photos.


----------



## Bolero (Apr 20, 2007)

I would be photo's but they are in separate parts of the orchid house depending on light requirements. I might have a look at bringing them back inside and taking some photo's later on.

I will definitely post a picture of the roth x hangianum hybrid.


----------

